# Quitting compulsive behaviors



## nexus6 (Dec 18, 2009)

I have a couple of compulsive behaviors, all varying degrees of harmfulness, but none the less I don't notice I do them, and I think it would work wonders on my SA if I could conquer these bad habits.

The first is hair twirling. I've done it ever since I actually had hair, perhaps a comfort thing. I recently cut my hair reaaally short (it has been down below my scapula for years before I cut it) it looks great, and I'm so happy I decided to go for it. The short hair has definitely helped me cut down on the twirling, but I still find myself doing it when I sit down to read a book or something.

Second, I pick at my cuticles and pull the skin off (so gross, I know) until they are scabby and just freakin' disgusting.

Thirdly and lastly, I'm a compulsive liar. Not about big things, or to people that know me, but if a stranger or someone I'm not comfortable with asks me something, I'll lie. A good example is when someone I don't know that well asks me what I'm studying in school. I'll lie and say something different, like journalism (in reality, I am a Video Game Design major, and everyone who I've told the truth to actually thinks that it is totally bad ***, so I don't know why I lie about it!!)

So, I'm trying to quit these things. I feel really good about it and I know I can do it. Any tips? Any compulsive behaviors you want to quit?


----------



## Mello (Oct 1, 2009)

I actually have the same hair twirling habit. But i mostly play with it when it's really short, curling my hair in small curls and when I braid my hair I pull out the braided hair and start pinking it, until i have short or bald patches on my head, Ive been doing this for years i cant seem to stop, unless i straight my hair, or shave it. You should probably find a hairstyle or something that stops you from doing that or occupie your hands with a tress ball.


----------



## nexus6 (Dec 18, 2009)

Mello said:


> I actually have the same hair twirling habit. But i mostly play with it when it's really short, curling my hair in small curls and when I braid my hair I pull out the braided hair and start pinking it, until i have short or bald patches on my head, Ive been doing this for years i cant seem to stop, unless i straight my hair, or shave it. You should probably find a hairstyle or something that stops you from doing that or occupie your hands with a tress ball.


I just cut my hair short so that's been helping. I've never had a bald spot from it though, eek. Thanks for the advice. Maybe I should put it up from now on, too.


----------



## Stargirl09 (Dec 14, 2009)

Compulsive behaviours are enmeshed in my S.A and they have set my progress back in getting over it. There have been times when compulsive behaviours have humiliated me to an extreme degree but they are self-perpetuating.

If you really knew how persistant and crippling my compulsive behaviours were you would. not. believe it. Like I get sore from it, sometimes daren't speak, have to carry around water, can only do things AFTER I've done the compulsive action or choke or have to go to the doctor, the only time I get relief is when I go to sleep, not to bed cos when I'm drifting off it's still there and when I wake up it comes back but when I SLEEP. 

It's hell. I can control it to some extent though breathing but it seems so insiduous and relentless that it was almost like a curse that came from nowhere to torment me.


----------

